# ALL Hyatt Sedona OWNERS!!!! VOTE Today



## Carmel85 (Oct 15, 2007)

HI ALL Hyatt Sedona Owners,

I would like to case my support for a candidate by the name of Steve Dallas.

Steve Dallas is a person who I personally know and lives here in Carmel California.

He know his Hyatt stuff inside and out and we as owners could really use Steve on a few of these Hyatt boards to protect us owners from crazy high fees. He can stand up and you will be heard as owners.


Again I ask that you cast you vote for STEVE DALLAS today.

bob


----------



## MLC (Oct 15, 2007)

Carmel 85,

I would have to agree with you.  I have meet Steve Dallas and he is very knowledgeable about Hyatt.  He has taught me a lot about the Hyatt system.  He really tries to help the owners and he looks out for their best interest.  He would be great severing on the board.  I would vote for him in a heart beat.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 18, 2007)

MLC said:


> Carmel 85,
> 
> I would have to agree with you.  I have meet Steve Dallas and he is very knowledgeable about Hyatt.  He has taught me a lot about the Hyatt system.  He really tries to help the owners and he looks out for their best interest.  He would be great severing on the board.  I would vote for him in a heart beat.



MLC,

I agree 100% with you Steve Dallas would be a excellent HOA board member and he would keep his eyes open for the owners.

Talk about owners where are all the Hyatt Sedona owners??  Or does Hyatt have any Sedona owners?

You have a GREAT website it makes it very easy for us Tuggers if we need to rent a extra week now I know where to rent one very easy. Again great website MLC.

VOTE  STEVE DALLAS for Hyatt Sedona HOA!!!!   

Bob


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

ANY Hyatt Sedona  owners?


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 20, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> ANY Hyatt Sedona  owners?



I guess there are NO Hyatt Sedona owners on this tug board????


----------



## MLC (Oct 23, 2007)

Carmel 85,

When is the election for Hyatt Sedona?


----------



## MLC (Nov 1, 2007)

Does any one know if Steve Dallas won the election at Sedona?


----------



## MLC (Nov 9, 2007)

I know the election is this week for Hyatt Sedona owners.  Steve Dallas would be a good addition to that board.  Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2007)

bump
(to bring to the top of the new forum)


----------

